

CIA Drone Targeting Tech Revealed - profquail
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/07/infrared-beacons-guiding-cia-drone-strikes-qaeda-claims/

======
iamwil
The last sentence was the most interesting to me. Despite the high tech, you
still need reliable people on the ground, and that people will always try to
game the system.

~~~
profquail
I thought the most interesting part was that the system uses a simple infrared
beacon which can be seen by normal night vision equipment. Given that you can
get a very basic NV monocular for under $200 now, what's to stop 'targets'
from simply locating and destroying the beacons before they've had time to do
their job?

~~~
rigwit
Now that the word is out--not too much.

